# On Tolerating Criticism....The "Sheesh" thread.



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nothing takes the wind out of my sails faster than having somebody utter their un-expert opinion of my work as if they know what they're talking about. Recently, when shown a horrible decrepit picnic table that a relative had built, I offered only constructive praise, even though it looked like it was hacked out with a machete and nailed together with a rock instead of a hammer. This same relative, when visiting us, seized onto a piano stool I made, and verbally tore it to pieces, as if he was some kind of expert! It was brutal, and I was immediately put off by this bad behavior, and wondered to myself what motivates such an awkward and inappropriate lack of civility. Now, when they visit, I ask my wife NOT to point out the new items in the house I'd made since their last visit.
This seems to happen a lot, for me having to choke down unsolicited opinions about my work. I have no problems with contentious opinions about religion and politics face to face, but jeez, people your life's work/hobby is a sacred cow and should never be critiqued for any perceived inadequacies unless the maker specifically ASKS for an honest objective opinion. I mean, the Mission-inspired parlor table in QSRO is SUPPOSED to have slat sides! I made it a specific size so that our cat could laze on it all day in the sun coming in the picture window, and the stereo components on the undershelf fit perfectly. Yet, once it became known that it came out of my workshop, the gratuitous criticism began, this time from two other relatives, people whom I thought highly of. Cripes! I don't care how much somebody hates red oak! It's a piece of furniture I lovingly made and gave to my wife. 
What similar experiences have you had, when people you'd expect better from, start to nit-pick your good work? Especially when your craft item was never even brought to their attention in the first place? Share your war stories here! Thx.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Stephen King, in an autobiographical piece, gave a description of a horrible incident when he was a child. He had a rather obese babysitter who entertained herself by sitting on the face of her charges, farting, and screaming out "Pow!" He stated that, in later years, this incident helped him. After suffering through the humiliation of a 300 pound babysitter sitting on him, critics seemed to lose their intimidation factor. Conjure up this image when experiencing your next inflammatory critique and I promise you that the silly smile you will have on your face will pretty much irritate even the worst offenders.

David


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I can take and even seek advice, and criticism, from people that I respect. All six of them. Everybody else can kiss my, well, you know. I don't have time to slap all the stupid ones, so I try to ignore most of them. But seriously, put some *slats* on that table!!


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

My wife's sister's husband is like that. He thinks he knows what he's doing but he's the only one. Several years ago he re-did his kitchen. It literally looked like a 6 year old did the work, it was terrible! We were there for a Christmas party and all night he kept taking cheap shots at me about how his work was better. I was a professional cabinetmaker at the time and he is one of those people that should have ALL his tools taken from him! I just kept my mouth shut so as not to start any trouble. He finally made the comment "Don't you wish your work looked like this?" I had to tell him "If my work looked like that, I'd get fired!" He got pissed, but never gave me any more BS like that. He even had the nerve a few months later to ask me how to fix one of his screw-ups. I told him that he was the expert, he knows so much, fix it yourself. He doesn't bother me any more!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*David*:

We learned that "squat-and-fart" technique in the Red Cross Babysitting Course that I took, as an adolescent. It's pretty standard stuff, really.

If you LIKED the kids, you'd ask them to guess what you ate for breakfast, that day.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Nothing like a pop quiz to keep them sharp.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

And …. it helped ME improve MY listening skills.

Sometimes, the words "Raisin Bran ??" were VERY muffled.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

But Neil did that class teach how to properly breathe from the diaphram when you shout POW? 

Though FWIW, I always though Stephen King had to have one screwed up childhood to come up with SOOO many really creepy, get under your skin books.
It, Shining, Pet Semetary, Salems Lot…..

As far as work criticism, I haven't had kat's experience, only some who have mentioned that they would have chosen a lighter finish for THEIR home, rathern than a criticism of using Oak.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If someone whose opinion and knowledge of woodworking I respect were to criticize my work, it would matter to me. But coming from someone who has no clue what they're talking about, it's just a minor annoyance like the buzzing of a fly.

Now about that piano stool….. 

David, NOW I understand why Steven King made a career out of writing horror stories.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, you can't just walk away from that. I, myself, blame my own occasional, disturbing thoughts on the fact that I was dressed like Bobby Brady when I was a child. We all have our demons.

I think the bottom line in criticism is that I look at root cause. If the person is trying to help me, the thoughts are given consideration. Even those without full knowledge have eyes and might see something I don't. If the purpose is to let me know that they know more than I, real or imagined, then I let it go. And then imagine a large babysitter…


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

My experience regarding comments on my work is exactly the opposite! Whenever I show a piece I did to a relative or friend, they always gush "That's beautiful!", or - with incredulity - "You MADE that?!?". Even new visitors to the house say similiar things.

Now, my work is really not good. Maybe, okay. And I'm not being a perfectionist (well, not too much). My eldest daughter lives with us just now, and when I point out to her the flaws in my work she always says "Oh, yeah. Now that's gonna bug me every time I see it." Welcome to my world!

It's hard to get honest input. Still, I'd rather have my problem than uninformed and insensitive criticism.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, all, for your fine replies! Now I have to get the image of a 300 pounder farting on my face out of my head! @Charlie: it's here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24249
Y'know, it's not just my own woodworking, but this phenomenon exists everywhere. Like, antique cars at the shows. For a few years I owned a '65 Chrysler 300L convertible. Nothing special, it was a 'survivor' car, with slightly tattered seats, a small bit of rust, and a few bits and pieces missing. There would be the few Mopar admirers, glad to see someone hanging onto an unusual vehicle, but there also was the endless stream of know-it-alls who for some reason had to tell me why THEIR car was better than mine… as if I cared! They'd look the car over, bring every minute flaw to my attention, tell me that it was supposed to have equipment that it never had, and for some reason these people never brought their exalted Mopar to any show, they were always in the garage waiting for some piece or other….yeah, right. There's no prizes to be won at these shows usually, and I was glad that there was no competitive spirit to deal with…except for those few who just couldn't enjoy the sight of an old-car lover bringing his pride and joy to an outing. Really took the joy out of it, a real buzzkill. I'd give them a number to call: #1-843-6572. none were hip enough to see that is the firing order for all Mopar V-8s heehee. Just testing!

Furniture lovingly made and placed in your home with a deep sense of satisfaction gets diminished the same way. Same with Equestrian events, dog shows, amateur sports, and craft shows in general. So what is it that makes people go off their rocker at the sight of other people's nice things?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*David Craig:* Thanks for your insight! * Beener:* Oh, babysitting, at first I thought I read 'pulmonary resuscitation', ewww!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

poopiekat: I use to feel rejected, dejected, and confined myself to the group "W "bench whenever someone of the "know it all and better than thou" crowd exercised their attitude of utter ignorance on any subject they claimed to have an IQ above 38. My response to them is, "Go piss up a rope, and if you can do better, prove it !" 
I have, as yet, to see anything "they" have accomplished. These are the same individuals who are only adept at critizing others for something they themselves cannot do.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

As I ponder further into this subject, there really is a lot of parallels in life. Years ago, I lived about 10 minutes from the ocean in Maine. My obsession for a while was surf-casting for stripers and bluefish. I enjoyed the company of a fishing buddy, but often would spontaneously pack and go by myself, and enjoyed the solitude of it. I could see them coming, these knuckle-head tourists from Massachusetts, getting right in my face with an interrogation list. If I indulged them and answered their dorkus questions, eventually they would start telling me how much better the fishing is in Cape Cod, bigger fish, more of them, etc etc, and what was I doing in Maine where there was no jobs, bad economy, and in general just get in my face. They would escalate their volley until I'd get annoyed, and my expression started to show it.

I'll admit, I'm an introvert. I once scored off the grid in a Briggs-Meyers test in college. Perhaps I put too much significance in the words that come to my ears, by the disaffected, superficial people who cross my path. But I do take to heart the words spoken to me. I just wish these clueless people would step out of themselves and see how their careless words annoy others.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Poopiecat:

The best thing to do….don't invite anyone to your house to give you crap…...it works for me…..

I tell them if they don't like things around here, don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out….!!!


----------



## joeob (Apr 14, 2009)

Poopiekat,
The only oppinions that count are as follows: 1. The client(self,other half, family and pets). 2.Members of the Lumberjocks community (with the odd exception).
Sadly we all have to put up with and sometimes feed and entertain people whos ability barely extends beyond the ability to clean their own posterior. This lack of ability is compensated for only by their negativity.

Joe.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Good topic. I think the other side of this are people that patronize you. Sometimes I wonder if compliments are true or simply authored to make you feel good. When I show someone something I really do want their honest opinion. If our opinions differ aesthetically then I just leave it as we have different opinions. If they point out a flaw hopefully I can learn from it.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Well for the most part my friends and relatives are courteous of my home and projects. BUT, there is always one in the crowd. An old school friend of my wifes. A couple weeks ago we invited her over for dinner, she hadn't been over in a year or more because her an I don't get along that well. My wife and I were in the shop when she arrived. My wife opened the door of the shop to say we are in here. She walked over and the first thing she said to my wife was "you look like your gaining weight". Then she came in the shop and looks around and says, "Why do you let him (being me) waste so much money on this stuff in here?"

Dinner was short and quiet, actually I ate and went back out to the shop. We agreed later that she will not be invited back again. I know why she lives alone, and her three adult children have very little to do with her. She's a rude and obnoxious bitch, and thats putting it nicely.

Good topic. 
Martin


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

it's funny Relatives for some reason seem to think they have some right to say what ever they want and most of the time it's just because they are to competitive and feel they have to one up you. it's those people who suffer from low self esteem and have probably heard how good you are at your craft. From looking at your projects I would say your not only good but Damn Good! I wish I had half the talent. Most of the time when I show a project to a friend or relative I don't let them look too close! and push them on past it, No really, I know of the defects in my work and I am actually proud of them and kinda wear them as battle scars. I always point the fact it was made by hand and it adds to the character of the project. As a matter of fact If I were to sell a piece, it would be a good selling point! I am not talking about major flaws though Hee-hee. but as I put it "Yeah this is an extra special piece because, not only is it "Real Wood" it was made the old fashioned way and hand crafted" this is not your particle board throw away knock off from China ! (this will be my selling point for asking for ridiculous prices)


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr. P. Kat,

My response to that unsolicited criticism could only be this;

I have heard of only one carpenter without fault, do YOU also walk on water?

We must, at times, consider the source.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

someone comes in my house and insults my work they best have dancing shoes on. They will soon be doing a 2 step towards the door.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks again for all the nice replies, reassuring me that we as woodworkers are an introspective lot. We must reach deep within ourselves to find the strength to be the better person when confronted with bad words and bad behavior by others. If we didn't make the nice things we make, how would we have known of the ill will that resides in others? Or do we provoke it whenever we present our latest tour de force ?


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I try really hard not to put myself around people like that because I can't hold my mouth. I was bad mouthing one of my own projects to a friend once and he stopped me and said that I should be proud of what I do even if its not perfect. After all we are a very small % of the popualtion and most of them don't even know what a hammer does. I don't bad mouth my stuff anymore and I don't allow anyone else too either….......Schloemoe


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a friend that always has to critique anything and everything that I have done. He does this not only with me but with anyone. There are a lot of people like that and you cant win with them so you just have to know its coming and go with it. Its so much easier to just agree and tell them they are right then it is to argue or get all worked up.

This friend of mine had some experience woodworking and last fall he asked me if he could come use my shop to make some Christmas gifts. When he came over I was in the shop with him to make sure he didn't break anything or get hurt. It was funny because every time I would try and show him how to use a tool or how to cut a part he would have another way had learned it and his way was always better. I fully expected this from him before he even came over to work so I didn't let it get me worked up. I just let him tell me the correct way of doing things and let him go on with his work. He is a friend and I do like him but when it comes to stuff like this I know how he is so I just have to let it be what it is and not turn it into a fight or argument.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ah, yes, the term *'suffer fools gladly' *comes to mind. I didn't know it was biblical, though! I figured Oscar Wilde! Anyway, it is: "ye suffer fools gladly, seeing ye yourselves are wise." Ahhh, okay. I guess it is expected that we should overlook the actions of the less-enlightened. Works for me, though I do tend to shun those who bust my chops, figuratively speaking. I'll resist any reference to the 'Block button'...ooopps!


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

Then there's the other extreme… I know my work is ********************e. I'm still learning. But no one else around me knows squat about woodworking and they think the things I build are the greatest things they've ever seen…

Me? All I can see are my mistakes. Them? All they see is pure glory. That, like non-constructive criticism, is not helpful… That's why I rely on folks here at LJ and around me to tell me what the heck I am doing wrong…!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I used to put up with everything I did being put down,wasn't good enough etc. I divorced her sorry ass a long time ago and been happier every since. Funny, don't seem to have complaints about quality from others only compliments. BTW, my wife now is a big help and I consult with her often.
I welcome constructive criticism and feel I learn from it. I do not put up with people that I don't think know what they are talking about(like my first wife)


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I only have that issue with my BIL who always seems to be of the opinion that he has more skill and could do a better job even though he has never turned out a single item that anyone has seen. Everyone else never expected me to be able to accomplish anything having never had formal training or classes in woodworking so they're always impressed by the results.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't get this so much in my woodworking, so I'm fortunate there. 
Although in other areas of the DYIer I have gotten it a lot. 
I've learned to adopt my wife's saying when someone criticizes your work. She just looks at them and smiles and politely says, *THAT'S NICE* this is her way of telling you to go F yourself. 
It's funny, after saying this a few times, to see the puzzled look on their face because you don't appear to be offended by their criticism. 
So now I get the last laugh and they haven't a clue to what I really think.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

True, *Gregn*, but y'know, when you lose that ability to emote, it's because a little bit of you inside has died. This is sad , but it is the truth. But I suppose we can't dictate how those around us should behave. Just easier for me to get on my high horse and complain about being mistreated! We all deal with our pain in our own way. When you're sad, you're truly alone. I just carry on, in search of a project that will make everyone like me when it's completed. How depraved is that? I'll bet even Michelangelo endured criticism as he finished up the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

How true.
When all is said and done, there's no place like the shop and our private place of joy.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Poopiekat, that little bit of emoting must have died in me long ago. I can't be bothered to worry about the state of the union, let alone what some boor might think of my woodwork. Heck, I do it for my pleasure, anyway. If someone else likes it, fine…if they don't… well that's too bad, but fine, too.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Anytime I show friends or relatives a new project I have completed, I always have a hammer in my hand. Never had an ounce of criticism.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I believe it's a weak spirit that lives to criticize others work. A spirit that does not have the courage to do, for fear of it's own failure drawing criticism.

Anyone of good spirit knows when their opinion is wanted and when it's not. I have many friends and family that want to show off their work to me. They would not have tackled what they did if it we're not for my kindness and cheerleading. A lot of the times they fail but mostly in small ways. It is easy to criticise and give support without it sounding condescending or insulting. But this is to people who have asked me, by their showing.

Hear at LJ when someone presents their latest creation an attaboy or no response is the appropiate thing to do. This is not the place to slam the quality of their work.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone who would offer unsolicited, negative criticism of another person's work is boorish and inconsiderate. There's really no fix for that. It's like yelling at your dog for licking himself. He doesn't know any better, he's not going to understand if you tell him, and he's not going to stop doing it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Seems like all the right-minded people agree with me on this, at least in principle! Now, if I presented a piece to a juried show, and it didn't make the cut, I would NOT be offended, not even disappointed. But to suffer the catcalls from oafish goons in a woodworking forum where we are supposed to be providing incentive to one another….well, gratuitous criticism has no place here. Okay, a few people do specifically ask for harsh critique, so be it! But most of us DO take the high road here, to everyone's credit. As it should be. Ty *Jim* and* Jag *for reopening this!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Kat: I didn't reopen this thread, but I thanked those that did. Just like, if I have to ask you to quit telling ME to get over it, then methinks YOU have a problem getting over it. Let it go and get over it, yourself, already! Sheesh!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Poopie, you made my day again. I really like this word. Is it just me? I probably need help of some kind. What would really make my day is JimC using the word. Jim isn't very original in his exclamations. This word would really help him to better oralize (?) what it is he's trying to oral.

Sheesh
A very flexible interjection used in many situations, but especially when either:
1. Another person explodes of anger, right in your face.
2. When you're really, really bored of something, or just bored in general.
A variation of sheesh is geez
1. Sheesh, stop yelling in my face. Just calm down.
2. Sheesh, this is so boring.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Sheesh, DKV
You couldn't hold a candle to my verbiage, let alone carry my water.
You need a hobby beside lurking on every forum/post/blog, looking for arguments and altercations.
Go put on some 21st century clothes from the evil satan west and do some good with what little intelligence you have left.
SHEESH.

Just another of my exclamations, Raggy


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheesh ,Jim
could you be anymore insulting.Your tone is pathetic. All I've ever seen of DKV's post and comments is a real interst in differences of opinions. I might disagree with a lot of LJ'ers here but when I do I try to show my difference in a respectful tone. Bad form old boy!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Sheesh Jagwah,
Holier than thou


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Why yes I am, although as an scientific panthiest that might be a contradiction, I'll have to work on.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Poopie, before you know it all LJs will be using "the exclamation word". Sorry, but I think that is very cool. You now need to come up with another. Sorry for stealing it. Sheesh!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Proof, if it were needed, that Lumberjocks can have it's little spats without Politics and Religion in the mix.

Oh, and wasn't 'Sheesh', Kermit the Frog's line?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

It was and always has been Poopiekat's line. Kermit stole it from the Poopster…and that's the truth.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Poopie, here's another problem that just rocks my boat. I don't often congratulate people on a project they have completed but when I do it is because something about it caught my eye and I just can't not say something. Anyway, when I add my post and then ask a question about the project and do not get an answer either in the thread or in a pm then that is when my boat starts to vibrate and usually will culminate in a complete "throw them overboard" rocking action.

It takes little effort to answer questions for those that have taken the time to post positive comments. I know they know that I asked since all OPs are automatically set to watch and it's human nature to want good feedback. Now, if on the other hand my critique of their project was anything but nice you can bet I would immediately hear back concerning my thoughtless and crude post. Can't have it both ways guys. Answer the questions asked of the project that you have so lovingly posted looking for positive and ego boosting remarks.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

*One *Sheesh
Sheesh Mahal

*Two *Sheesh

















*Red *Sheesh









*Blue *Sheesh


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

renners: Once again, you are right on the money! We can have arguments about anything. Or nothing, as the case may be….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*DKV:* When I was a kid, most of my friends' parents, especially moms, went around saying* "Holy Croly"* which was probably THEIR high school slang, circa 1945-1950. I think I'll have to start using it here.
*Jim C:* I used to receive the Medtronic employee newsletter, as a former alumnus. you must know of them, with your own background. The editor often used the term "*The Bee's Knees*" in reference to any employee initiative, fundraisers, etc. Then, of course, there's *"Jiminy Crow*" which was something either racial, or a reference to the son of god, not sure which.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*This was sent to me, and I'll post it here by special request:*

OLDER WOMEN

Older Women-I'll confess, I ended up with an older woman at a bar last night. She looked pretty good for a 60-year-old. In fact, she wasn't too bad at all, and I found myself thinking she probably had a really hot daughter.

We drank a couple of beers, and she asked if I'd ever had a Sportsman's Double? 'What's that?' I asked. 'It's a mother and daughter threesome,' she said. As my mind began to embrace the idea, and I wondered what her daughter might look like, I said, 'No, I haven't.'

We drank a bit more, then she said with a wink, 'tonight's your lucky night'. We went back to her place.

We walked in. She put on the hall light and shouted upstairs: 'Mom, you still awake?'


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Poopiekat, I'm well aware of Medtronic's, and the Bee's Knee's.
In fact they were one of our larger clients, as we were producing graphite components for bi-leaflet heart valves. A great company we loved working with.
Thanks for the memories.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Poopie, ROTFLMAOHMS


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow DKV, you're soooooo kool with the abbreviations in this digital world. I'm jealous.
(Someone tell me what the F*** he just abbreviated)


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jim, do you remember the old saying about bringing a knife to a gun fight?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Sure,
So what are you proposing…......I'm in Chicago, you're in the land of fruits and nuts. Go for it big guy.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jim, what I was trying to say and you seem to have missed it was you are ill prepared for any kind of verbal jousting match with me. Your repartee skills and quick wit leave a lot to be desired and border on the inane. Short of yelling and your use of profanity your side of any discourse between us is nonexistant. If I was you I would find someone you could slow dance with without stepping on their toes. In other words you are sorely outgunned.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jagwah, you look nice in green. Try some others and we'll vote on the best.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

rolling on the floor laughing my ass off holding my stomach.
For those of us in the younger generations abbreviations say a lot and easily as much as some of the old expressions. Personally though I like- oops, sweet and oh ********************. If one of those words can't sum up any situation you're truly screwed.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Why thank you DKV. That color was due to some bad egg nog. How about this one?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Poopiekat that almost sound like that song Willie Nelson sang, Last night I came home at 2 with a 10 and woke up at 10 with a 2.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

cjwillie hit the nail on the head in post #3.

Poopie, If someone called you a gorilla would you care? No, because you aren't. If you built crappy stuff, then you might start worrying about it. I don't think you have anything to worry about. It also appears you need to get some new relatives.

I don't care who they are, there's no sense in folks acting like children on the grade school playground. I did learn a lesson a couple of years back though about offering suggestions about someone else's work. Now I try to limit what my mouth says about what I am thinking. Or only offer criticism when it is asked for.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Just saw this thread. Some lumberjock (who I think made an ass of himself) accused me of being DKV. This is my first encounter with a set of DKV posts. Both DKV and I use more formal diction/grammar/syntax than the average LJer, but I don't post stuff like this:



> Jim, what I was trying to say and you seem to have missed it was you are ill prepared for any kind of verbal jousting match with me. Your repartee skills and quick wit leave a lot to be desired and border on the inane. Short of yelling and your use of profanity your side of any discourse between us is nonexistant. If I was you I would find someone you could slow dance with without stepping on their toes. In other words you are sorely outgunned.
> 
> - DKV


Anyone trying to make that accusation should take on the burden of due diligence before doing so; it should be clear.

Separately, it is also clear that DKV and I share a similar distate for the "cheering only" culture. I am still trying to manage that distaste.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

There goes another one of my threads that gets switched to 'unwatch'....


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Before you stop watching poppies what's the biggest striper you landed on the beach ?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Poopiecat, that stool you made is gorgeous. I think the guy is jealous, really, because that level of workmanship is beyond him. Take it worth a grain of salt and consider the source. If he made art quality stuff and made a critique, it might be something to consider for improvement. But if he were at the art quality level, he would never have gone there in the first place. I call it Class! That guy lacks it!

cheers, Jim


----------

